# Uh oh, my fish died.



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

I checked out my tank this morning and saw my eyebiter dead at the top of the tank. He was my first non mbuna and I've had him for several years.  I have no clue what happened. Did some tests and everything looks fine. I did do a 50% water change yesterday, and I've been treating the tank with Melafix because he did have a little bit of a cloudy eye.

Not sure what I should do for the other fish for prevention because I don't know why he died. I have Jungle Labs anti bacteria AND anti parasite food on hand in case I need either one. Should I feed one of those? Continue with Melafix?

What really bums me out is I have a new tank coming and I was planning on borrowing some filter media from this tank for the new one. I don't think I can do that anymore because I don't want to introduce any disease or anything to the new tank. These things always happen at the worst time.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, did you check the water parameters before doing the 50% water change? (Cloudy eye usually stems from an injury OR poor water quality, occasionally it can be a precursor to a bacterial infection. In this case, it would be great if we could determine where the cloudy eye came from.)

What is your usual tank maintenance routine? What size tank is this?

How long has the tank been set up?

Have you added any new fish recently? Lost any other fish?

How are the remaining fish behaving?

What are the current water parameters?


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

I did check the parameters before the water change, ammonia and nitrites were at 0, nitrates were somewhere between 20 and 40.

It is a 100 gallon tank, I usually do about 25% water change a week but I did more this time because I was trying to get the nitrates really low to hopefully help him heal easier.

The tank has been up for a couple of years, no new fish in years either. I haven't lost any other fish in a really long time, probably a year or so.

The remaining fish seem to be fine, although I haven't fed them yet today. I am going to try feeding them to see how well they eat.

The water paramters now are ammonia and nitrites 0, nitrates are around 20 (possibly a little lower).


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's good!

What is your remaining stock list on the tank?

The next thing to look at is aggression within the tank...

With your water being in good shape, and no other signs of illness, internal injury may be the culprit, and certainly would explain the eye!


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

There are only three other fish. A Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania who is the boss but not really that bad- just a little chasing. Also a Protomelas Spilonotus Tanzania and a Bi-Color 500. There are only a few fish because probably a year and a half ago or so I lost most of my fish to bloat and haven't had the money to buy more fish, especially good sized ones to go with these guys. (but like I said, I am upgrading and plan to buy a lot more now)

They ate earlier but two of them spit the food out at first and then ate it (the pheno and the peacock) :?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The stock list confuses things a bit more...The tank is understocked, as you know, and this can cause an increase in aggression.

But, when you say that a couple of them were spitting food, that can indicate illness. Are you sure they eventually ate?

Were there any signs of injury to the eyebiter?


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeah I am definately going to take care of the stocklist problem, but obviously I can't fix that while they're sick. 

They did eat but it seems like they were having a hard time and today too. They look like they are trying to keep it down and some fragments come out of their gills. They all seem so active and look healthy otherwise. I have some clout on hand, do you think maybe I should treat with that?

The eyebiter looked fine except for his eye.


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

Also, if I do treat with clout, is it okay that there is probably some Melafix lingering in there?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would consider going ahead and treating the tank, just in case. Clout is one of the stronger treatment options, I'd probably go with something like Jungle Parasite Clear instead...

Or, you could add epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G, and feed medicated antiparasitic food!

It's once they stop eating completely that I pull out the Clout!


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

I have some "aquarium salt". Is that the same thing? My worry about the food is that based on past experience they take a while to warm up to the anti parasite food, so I am worried about them getting worse before they have time to start eating it. But like I said, they DO seem pretty healthy otherwise so maybe I have some time. So how does the salt treatment work? I put it in once and just wait?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Epsom salt (not aquarium salt) serves as a laxative (a mild one) and helps flush the gastrointestinal tract.

I know what you mean about the medicated food. If you try soaking it in tank water for 20-30 minutes and mush it with your fingers they will usually eat it - especially if you don't offer anything else.


----------



## Lindsey Dindsey (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay I'll start them on the food today and grab some epsom salt tomorrow. Thank you for your help!


----------

